# Fertility after failed IVF



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just had my first ever cycle of IVF which was a fail   How long will it take for my cycle get back to normal and will I be ovulating as normal soon after? We will be trying naturaly again until the next cycle but I am concerned that my eggs will have been affected by the treatment and egg collection so I would rather not waste my time as I am not exaclty the most fertile person at the best of times.

Anyone have any idea?

Thanks


----------



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

hi
i have found that after each IVF it's taken 3-4 months for my body & monthly cycles to get back to normal. I usually test my LH surge for ovulation and after each IVF cycle it's not detected it for a couple of months. (usually i peak every month without fail). This has been the same for some of my friends too. BUT that's not to say you will be the same. It's always fun trying right!! 
Best of luck
Suzy


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Suzy

its such a worry isn't it! i got my AF the day after my otd so I just hope my cycle kicks in soon enough to get back into a normal pattern again. I am normally as regular as clockwork so fingers crossed it all sorts itself out again!

Thanks


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

I thought I would pipe in here since I was in your position myself not too long ago. I was worried my O would be delayed, which annoyed me since the IVF failed, and I thought dangit, now on top of that not working it's going to take forever to even try naturally again! But alas! O was not delayed at all, came perfectly on time. However I spotted really early - about 6 days after O. I knew better than to believe it was implantation spotting and it wasn't, just messed up hormones. But O did arrive on time as well as AF. 

Anyway, good luck this month!!


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks redcandle that is encouraging! I don't suppose things will be back to normal with no problems but I am hopeful I am settling down well enough to see a smiley face on my pee stick! Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## ceesaw (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Arty

My cycle has been a week longer straight after IVF but back to regular as clockwork the following month. 

Hope you enjoyed the Westcountry. I'm lucky enough to live there. 

Cx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Ooooh lovely, my family are in Pewsey and Burbage which is lovely! So nice for a break every now and then, lots of cream teas


----------

